# Designing for Stallions



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have been redoing a lot of websites lately for a few close friends, and this section of the forum made me ask myself a few questions. Do any of you have a page on your own website dedicated to your stallion to advertise him? Do you find it beneficial? what are the most important components of his advertising online? (ex: photos, photos of offspring etc). 

Would love to see pages you've designed.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

Well I don't have any stallions, or horses at all for that matter, but when I look at a stallions page, front and center should be pictures of him- conformation shots most important, then a shot of him in action. Pictures of any notable offspring would be most important, like if he sired a champion, then just conformation shots of his kids. 

Make sure height is clearly stated. Any tests are also important, including color tests. Any major wins or acomplishments should be noted, as well as strong points in his conformation (Short back, amazing shoulder, etc.) Pedigree is also important, possibly with links to his sire/dam's page.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

You can have a look at Playboy's page if you like.

Playboy

When making websites for others, I never, ever, use templates. Every site is made from scratch and like no other. 

Lizzie


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you for the link  I will go take a look and see how you've designed it.


----------

